# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Frigoriferi dhe Perdorimi i Tij

## dimegeni

.... ma nxiu jeten me ze akull gjithmone dhe me duhet ta pastroje shpesh,a di njeri si ta evitoje kete gje,do te thoshte gje e madhe per mua.

----------


## elbasan

Frigoriferi nuk duhet hapur shpesh sidomos tani në verë dhe vetëm për pak sekonda.

----------


## gjithcka asgje

a e dini pse frigoriferi nuk duhet hapur shpesh?

sepse per ate moment qe ai hapet harxhon aq energji ne kembimin e dy llojeve te ajrit(te brendshem dhe te jashtem) sa i duhet te punoje 10 min per ta zevendesuar,dhe ne vere ku ndryshimi i temperatures eshte shume me i madh atehere si rrjedhoje dhe energjia qe harxhon eshte akoma me e madhe

Persa i perket akullit do te thoja shihi  gradimin pasi gradimi ndryshon ne varesi te stineve

----------


## tim

o complimenti asgje 
e kisha ndermend te blej nje frigorifer meqense kshillat i ke falas dote vij ta blej nga ti .

----------


## Eni

bli nje te ri  :perqeshje: 

p.s. 

s'e kam me te talluar po me vertete.

Mua para ca muajsh mire qe me zinte frigoriferi akull, por m'i ngrinte dhe gjerat qe vija poshte , jo ne zonen e akulit, keshtu desha s'desha mora nje tjeter, pasi u merzita duke shkrire ushqimet gjithnje para se t'i haja  :i ngrysur: 

Pra Dime, 

ai frigoja jot po jep shenja te keqia!

----------


## gjithcka asgje

tim 
une kam shume njohuri nga frigoriferet , por ama per te shitur shes lavatrice   :buzeqeshje: ))))))))))
po tu desh lavatrice hajde se do navasim ndonje gje per miq....
nqs ngulmon ,,o frigorifer o bjer e vdis ,, do te thoja qe je rast i pashprese lal              :buzeqeshje: 

Dime
  mire e tha Eni lal , ben vaki qe mund ta kesh dhe te prishur dhe nuk eshte faji as i joti dhe as  i frigoriferit .............mos u be kurnac bli i te ri se nuk u ba qameti .

----------


## tim

ooooooooooooooooooooooopa shprese cfare eshte shpresa?????????

----------


## dimegeni

thua te jete bere per tu hedh poshte frigoriferi Eni? Jo mua nuk mi ngrin gjerat poshte vetem friza ma ben kete gje,me vajti ne mendje dhe mua te bleja nje tjeter po thashe te pysja njehere se ......babin nga Gjirokastra e kam  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## tim

ore ju paska kam halli i frigoriferave hihihihihihihihi!!!!

----------


## cristal

Demegeni..............pse nuk e ul temperaturen e frigoriferit se mos e ka te larte..........shnet

----------


## Eni

nje sugjerim tjeter Dime mund te jete e ky:

merr nje "sherbetore" per te ta pastruar frigoriferin  :shkelje syri:  e mbase bie rehat me te!

----------


## Estella

Frigoriferi eshte nje mjet qe i sherben familjes dhe tashe nje domosdoshmeri e kohes. Me nje organizim te mire ato mund te kene ne cdo vakt gjelle te gatshme, qe me nje punim te shpejte mund te pasurojne jo vetem tavolinen tone te perditshme por edhte te perballojme rastet e papritura (p.sh... kur vjen e dashura dhe i ka vajt mendja te haje dicka) lol.

Qe frigoriferi te sherbeje me efikasitet, eshte mire te njihen disa rregulla teknike qe ne te vertete jane te thjeshta por qe nuk zbatohen gjithnje nga "dembelet".

1. Ne asnje menyre nuk duhet vedosur ne frigorifer gjelle te ngrohta, sepse avulli ndikon shume ne punimin te nxehte.
2.Nuk duhen te vendosen fruta me arome (limona, portokalle) afer frutave te tjera e sidomos afer vezeves. Frutat duhet te vendosen ne qese plasmasi.
3. Djatherat te mbahen ne qese plastmasi ose ne vazo te caktuara, sidomos ne kohen e veres.
4. Vezet duhet te vendosen ne vendin e tyre  pa u mbledhur me qese ose leter sepse e ftohta nuk qarkullon nepermjet tyre.
5.Frigoriferi duhet te hapet sa me pak sepse ajri i futur rrit mbingarkesen e tij.
6. Ne pjesen e siperme ku ngrirja eshte e madhe, duhet te vendosen ato produkte qe duan temperature te ulet, si peshqit, mishrat etj.
7. Ne pjesen e poshtme vendosen zarzavatet dhe frutat.
8. Qumshti mund te ruhet fare mire po te mos jete i hapur sepse po te jete i hapur mer erera te tjera dhe prisht. Gjithashtu duhet te jete i pa zier.
9. Gjalpi duhet te mbeshtillet me cellofon ose leter me ngjyre qe ti shmanget drites.
10. Mishi i fresket ruhet te kati i siperm nen ngrirje jo me teper se 3-4 dite.

Sic e dime shume meshkuj dhe femra jane ne mergim larg familjes dhe keshilla te tilla mund ti hyjne ne pune.

----------


## vana

Atehere perderisa po flitet per frigoriferin dhe sherbimin e tij po ju tregoj dicka te lezetcme, ishte hapur nje sondazh qe burrat e martuar jan shume me te shendoshte se sa ato beqo e dini perse???
 :buzeqeshje: 
Po ju a tregoj une:
Sepse burrat beqo kur kthehen ne shtepi, hapin frigoriferin dhe pastaj shkojne ne krevat;
kurse ata te martuarit, shkojne ne krevat dhe mbasi kan par se cin kan aty, shkojne te frigoriferi!

 :buzeqeshje: ))))))

----------

